# Judge Critiques



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Does anyone know how long it normally takes for the judge critques to come out?

I have had one for Ollie from last weeks show but none for Stan yet

I enjoy reading the critiques nearly as much as the show itself!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

they are mean't to go up with in 4 weeks. i rarley end up with a ped pet report and it p*sses me off!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> they are mean't to go up with in 4 weeks. i rarley end up with a ped pet report and it p*sses me off!


Some judges dont seem to bother, Iam still waiting for a show in November


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I am waiting for Mona's open report for coventry and leicester which will be 4 weeks next week.

Judge was Alex Welsh


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> Some judges dont seem to bother, Iam still waiting for a show in November


I'm waiting for an open from September.  She demoted herself from being a probationary judge two months later so I will never see it. 

Lancashire seem quite slow to come through. Only been a week but not many reports.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Oh I can beat that, try still waiting for an Open class one from March 2008!


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I have got mona's from lancashire which was only a week yesterday which is why its frustrating that a show 2 weeks earlier and the judge hasnt managed to get their reports in.

My view is i know they want to do it but if they cant agree to the time scale for reports stop them judging until they find the time to do so.

We as show people pay our subscriptions for these shows so judges should respect that we like to see the reports/critiques especially for the open classes and also for the side classes as it gives us the option to put the cats in a class in the future under that judge.


Waiting for rants to follow lol xx


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Many don't bother doing side classes & many of those that don't bother don't even offer an email address to request them. I think it is cheeky that it has to be asked for. I enter sides as I want as many opinions on my cat as possible. The fact that they have notes & will have to write it up any way when we all ask surely suggests they should do it anyway? But those that don't have an email address really are fobbing us off.

My class/judge choices are now dependent on whether I think I will find out their opinion or not within the GCCF time frame of four weeks.


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

so its not only dog shows that the judges don't bother with critiques, i think its rude not to do one, many dog socities make you sign an agreement to do a critique and send it to the dog paper..


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I never got writeups for *either* of my boys from Humberside show last April... only one judge mentioned placings in the side classes but not comments 

Judge for opens was Mr N Starr, can't find *any* reports from him online.


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

I think we need to go mob handed at some shows and say that we want these reports to the actual judges and maybe it may may them think a bit more as some are actauly showing cats at shows so they must know how we feel.


I will stand behind sue, carol and liz any day in ganging up on these ''lazy judges'' and i8 will apologise if it isnt there fault and the known site have the details but slow in posting them on their pages which i was told by one judge some sites are.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

Gosh got everyone going!!! lol
I agree totally with you all, it costs me nearly £100 a show for my two cats and like I said in the original post I look forward to the critques as much as the show!

Does anyone know anyone at the GCCF who could advise on this?

I am a newby to the show world but it just doesn't see fair, do the judges get paid for judging? (I would think they do) and if so then surely it's part of the job?


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well the same judge judges at the same show each year and can honestly say that on the GCCF website there is one single show report from them for 2009, that is it, in total, 1 show report since the GCCF website started publishing them! Not a single report from that judge on Cat Planet.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

IndysMamma said:


> I never got writeups for *either* of my boys from Humberside show last April... only one judge mentioned placings in the side classes but not comments
> 
> Judge for opens was Mr N Starr, can't find *any* reports from him online.


HPs, forget it, lucky if you get many of those! Most never bother. Some do, I always do, in fact I was the first non-ped judge to get the Cov & L ones up :thumbup:, Irene Roos always does, my almost namesake, Sarah Walker does, some others do but forget Pina Meakin, she never does and loads more never do either


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Conclusion:

If they find time to judge and live it up in hotels which some do at the cost of the show as we know judges travel across the country, well get the reports done or hold their fee. 


All in agreeance say Aye:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

There are new guidelines I believe that should help. No they don't get paid, it is a hobby to them too, but reasonable expenses - travel, hotel etc - are paid. HP judges do it for nothing though, not even travel expenses.

carol



allison6564 said:


> Gosh got everyone going!!! lol
> I agree totally with you all, it costs me nearly £100 a show for my two cats and like I said in the original post I look forward to the critques as much as the show!
> 
> Does anyone know anyone at the GCCF who could advise on this?
> ...


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

allison6564 said:


> Gosh got everyone going!!! lol
> I agree totally with you all, it costs me nearly £100 a show for my two cats and like I said in the original post I look forward to the critques as much as the show!
> 
> Does anyone know anyone at the GCCF who could advise on this?
> ...


If you haven't got a report by four weeks then contact the relevant show manager to complain. They should take it up with the judge/GCCF. But since Xmas, the GCCF are listing judges & ticking off the ones that send in reports so there SHOULD be a change but we shall see.


----------



## allison6564 (Aug 20, 2009)

I hadn't realosed that the HP judges didn't get paid at all, saying that would still be nice to ahve the reports.

Now as for the ped judges then I say AYE!!!! If they are paid expenses etc then they should do reports. Showing is an expensive hobby for us (I am finding out, especially now Ollie needs double pen!) and unless you are lucky enough to corner your judge at the show then you may never get the critique, doesn't sound fair!


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Alansw8 said:


> I think we need to go mob handed at some shows and say that we want these reports to the actual judges and maybe it may may them think a bit more as some are actauly showing cats at shows so they must know how we feel.


sadly it seems that in all things show-wise an exhibitors opinion counts for zilch in some circles  You get the impression that we are considered the lowest of the low 

Yes the judges give up their free time to do this but one would assume that they do so because they enjoy it as a hobby. Maybe they should start looking at it as if exhibitors stop showing - no more enjoyable hobby for them!


----------



## IndysMamma (Jan 15, 2009)

I do think that it would just be basic manners to post their notes for the exhibitors... HP's too! it's not like it's free to show a moggy and with the certs coming in quite a few clubs have very little price difference between ped and non-ped these days. I am spending £30+ per cat to show just like the ped owners *pout*

I know it's tedious, especially if judging several shows in a close time period... but if struggling to meet the expectations... why not judge one less show and use that day to type up and email reports?


----------

